# Michael Bisping: 'Chael Sonnen uses PED's because he only has one testicle'



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> It was only a matter of time before the trash talk got ugly.
> 
> Strongly opinionated middleweights Chael Sonnen and Michael Bisping will square off on Sat., Jan. 28, 2012 at UFC on FOX 2 at the United Center in Chicago, Ill., to see who will earn the right to be the next to fight current 185-pound champion Anderson Silva for his world title.
> 
> ...


*MMAMania*


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Bisping enters the cage and gets his ass beat. Sonnen will make it a beatdown! Yeah buddy!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Interesting mix of insults and respect from Bisping!

I think he's wrong that Sonnen will smother though. Sonnen is very active he just doesn't have massive power in his gnp.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

kinda weak IMO. It's obvious these guys have something close to respect for each other and are just trying to force out the trash talk because it's expected of the two biggest trash talkers in the UFC.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Odd thread title ha ha . The trash talk hasn't been as awesome as we all expected but it's nice to see some mutual respect between the two. I really want Bisping to have a chance in this fight, please Bisping .


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

they like eachother, it's more ribbing than anything else.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Interesting mix of insults and respect from Bisping!
> 
> I think he's wrong that Sonnen will smother though. Sonnen is very active he just doesn't have massive power in his gnp.


It's more of a matter of him not putting away too much power/effort in his "punches" in order to not gas himself out.
He knows how the judges score the game, so he plays it safe.
A tricky bastard, that Chael Sonnen character.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ha Bisping is trying to do his part. this was more fun to watch than read. I love his last bit. 

" I'll call you the greatest IF you beat me. but that's a big if....one ball".


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The Bisping foul progression should be at soccer kick now. I wonder if they will bring Andy into the cage while Sonnen is in a coma to hype their next fight.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I actually found that a bit humorous, should be a great fight.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I knew we would eventually get some trash talk! I hope Sonnen responds soon.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I laughed. The 'one testicle' line was pretty funny.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Roflz...let the verbal jarring begin. +325 for Bisping. I'll make a nice little bet.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Bas gave 'strength' to Bisping? And here I was thinking he was an intelligent man.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Bas gave 'strength' to Bisping? And here I was thinking he was an intelligent man.


That caught my attention too but, I do remember Rampage talking about how strong he is so maybe they know something.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

> Apparently, he has one testicle. One testicle! This is why he uses performance enhancing drugs. He's gonna need more than one little ball to fight me next weekend!


Gold.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Bisping would talk with confidence if he was fighting a gorilla. He is too confident in his skillset and his beatings of sub par MW fighters.

Realistically Chael is going to strike a little to mix it up, then he's going to take Bisping down and proceed to beat on him til the end of the round. Rinse and repeat until the final horn. A submission coming from Chael seems unlikely although not out of the question, Bisping doesn't leave a lot of openings normally for a submission though. 

A submission by Bisping would be the hail mary of this fight and in my opinion the absolute only way that he can win this fight. Chael isn't gonna tire out, he isn't going to get dominated on the feet and he isn't going to be held on his back on the mat or the fence. 

Here's to hoping for a finish though. :thumb02:


----------



## bcolby20 (Apr 7, 2011)

man this is sick. this fight is actually turning me into a fan of the count.

looking at Bas's matchup chart, it honestly kinda surprised me. I know that the chart he made doesn't mean much, but it makes this fight look alot closer now than people are making it out to be.

either way should be a great fight and I so badly want michael to win, so the "middleweight champion, undisputed and undefeated" isn't next in line for ol' andy.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

demoman993 said:


> Bisping would talk with confidence if he was fighting a gorilla. He is too confident in his skillset and his beatings of sub par MW fighters.
> 
> Realistically Chael is going to strike a little to mix it up, then he's going to take Bisping down and proceed to beat on him til the end of the round. Rinse and repeat until the final horn. A submission coming from Chael seems unlikely although not out of the question, Bisping doesn't leave a lot of openings normally for a submission though.
> 
> ...


That's a fine analysis but, this thread is about "Dick" trashing ol' one ball.

and of course most important of all....

One ball's response.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

joey.jupiter said:


> they like eachother, it's more ribbing than anything else.


This.

Also, I'm creating a bandwagon for people to join. Its the, instead of calling Chael Sonnen by his name, call him one ball from now on Bandwagon. 

Just imagining Bruce Buffers introductions now, screaming 'Oneeee Balllllllllllllll' into Chael....I mean One Balls face.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

I actually want Bisping to break this dudes jaw


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

*Michael Bisping*: "He has one testicle!! One Testicle!!"

...

He sounds like a younger version of trainer Mick from the first 2 Rocky movies. :thumbsup:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Fingers crossed Bisping doesn't teabag Chael with his two balls after TKOing him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

From now on, Chael shall be called as *one ball*.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

It's taken me a week to think about it, but I'm puttin' money on 'One Ball' to lose now.

I'm pumped for this fight! And eagerly awaiting One Ball to respond. Though if One Ball sticks then Bipsing wins (the verbal war). It's already reminding me of Swarley


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

While I still expect Bisping to lose, I have to say, he's winning me over as of late. I don't know what it is... there are times where you literally want to see his head taken clean off, and then you see an interview like this and he comes off as a genuinely likeable dude. In my mind, this Bisping isn't anything like the twat who did his best to crap all over Mayhem or Henderson during their respective stints as TUF coaches. Dude must be bipolar or something, lol.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

oldfan said:


> That's a fine analysis but, this thread is about "Dick" trashing ol' one ball.
> 
> and of course most important of all....
> 
> One ball's response.


Agreed. Should have stayed on point. 

To me, calling him "One Nut" has more effect than "One Ball", but that's just me!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

demoman993 said:


> Agreed. Should have stayed on point.
> 
> To me, calling him "One Nut" has more effect than "One Ball", but that's just me!


One ball sounds more British in my opinion.

Nad, Bollock or Plum all acceptable though.

:thumb02:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

gazh said:


> One ball sounds more British in my opinion.
> 
> Nad, Bollock or Plum all acceptable though.
> 
> :thumb02:


Plum haha.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Well Bisping is going to feel pretty silly when the Uniballer destroys him with ease.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Well Bisping is going to feel pretty silly when the Uniballer destroys him with ease.


Don't take the banter too seriously will you there mate.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm waiting to hear Chael say: "Oh yeah? Well I could beat Bisping with one testicle tied behind my back."

The Uniballer comment made me laugh.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

MLD said:


> I'm waiting to hear Chael say: "Oh yeah? Well I could beat Bisping with one testicle tied behind my back."
> 
> The Uniballer comment made me laugh.


I sincerely hope Chael does not cellotape his single bollock behind his back for this fight.

1. He would have to have some seriously elastic skin to achieve that and 2. If he get's put on his back (unlikely i know) we could have a doctors stoppage.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Maybe Chael was right with all this #1 talk....


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

"Remember you're a oneball"
Shall be sung.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Harness said:


> "Remember you're a oneball"
> Shall be sung.


To the tune of "Hitler has only got one ball" ?


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

gazh said:


> To the tune of "Hitler has only got one ball" ?


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Harness said:


>


Post of the year.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This thread's getting good now.:thumb02:



Terror Kovenant said:


> Well Bisping is going to feel pretty silly when the Uniballer destroys him with ease.


raise01:^^

The uniballer is going to roll right over poor little pip.



Harness said:


>


^^ that is chael's walkout music.

Pip can walkout to this.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

One of my testicles approves of this thread.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> While I still expect Bisping to lose, I have to say, he's winning me over as of late. I don't know what it is... there are times where you literally want to see his head taken clean off, and then you see an interview like this and he comes off as a genuinely likeable dude. In my mind, this Bisping isn't anything like the twat who did his best to crap all over Mayhem or Henderson during their respective stints as TUF coaches. Dude must be bipolar or something, lol.



i think he's just abit impulsive and emotional sometimes. also he likes to play mental games and that makes him look like abit of a prick aswell. and he's often admitted such behaviour

when he's calm and just chatting he always seems like, as you say, a likeable dude

i know i can be abit of an ass sometimes in certain situations (arguing with the missus lol), but i like to think that the person i am most of the time is the real me

he seems genuine and that goes a long way for me. same reason i like the diaz bros, what you see is what you get. id rather that than a genuine prick who pretends to be nice

im sure my fellow forum members muct know some fighters that fit that description

im even coming around to chael, as ive seen a different side to him in some interviews. still want him to lose tho lol


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

One testicle? I thought it was because he never went through puberty, lol.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Is it me or is the gap in their shit talking skills a yawning chasm? 

Mikey comes up with crude insults you might expect to hear from a high school sophomore while Sonnen drops the over the top witty shit that only comes from a veteran showman.
I expect to see the same contrast inside the cage with Mike on his back eating shots.

Bisping is a solid guy at 185, no real holes in his game, tough as hell but not “great” at anything while on a good day Sonnen can beat anyone in his weight class.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> Is it me or is the gap in their shit talking skills a yawning chasm?
> 
> Mikey comes up with crude insults you might expect to hear from a high school sophomore while Sonnen drops the over the top witty shit that only comes from a veteran showman.
> I expect to see the same contrast inside the cage with Mike on his back eating shots.
> ...


I would like to point out that Sonnen does have one glaring weakness: subs. He has been subbed eight times by a variety of admittedly badass sub experts. Too bad for Bisping that he doesn't have the game to win that way imo.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Sonnon by the most vigorous and brutal dry humping we have ever witnessed.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Well Bisping is going to feel pretty silly when the *Uniballer* destroys him with ease.


 edited 10 times 

coming soon: THE UNIBALLER MANIFESTO


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

ESPADA9 said:


> Is it me or is the gap in their shit talking skills a yawning chasm?
> 
> Mikey comes up with crude insults you might expect to hear from a high school sophomore while Sonnen drops the over the top witty shit that only comes from a veteran showman.
> I expect to see the same contrast inside the cage with Mike on his back eating shots.


What has Sonnen actualy said to make him seem a veteran showman? haha. He called him a 'snot-nosed brit' Bisping pretty much made him look a tit when they were sat together at the press conference and Sonnen didn't have anything pre-meditated to say back.


----------



## AHagglund (Jul 20, 2008)

"Uno Pelota"


----------



## Firecell (Dec 2, 2011)

oldfan said:


> Ha Bisping is trying to do his part. this was more fun to watch than read. I love his last bit.
> 
> " I'll call you the greatest IF you beat me. but that's a big if....one ball".




One Testicle!!!


----------



## Firecell (Dec 2, 2011)

gazh said:


> Fingers crossed Bisping doesn't teabag Chael with his two balls after TKOing him.



Teabag!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

:dunno:


----------

